# Has Anyone changed treatment option?



## cutepuppy (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi ladies

I have just had my second failed icsi attempt. I have always gone with the treatment route advised. Cannot afford any more icsi sadly. Just wondered if anyone been successful changing from one fertility treatment to another? 

Lots of Christmas baby luck to everyone 

Xxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

heya...

just read your wee post and i am in the middle of changing plans at the min..

i had icsi then ivf 1 ending in m/c then a frozen embryo transfer that was bfn... i have now opted to do egg share at crm in london as i am finacially strapped after nearly 19,000 in treatment..

the doctor wants me to try different method, 1st of an endio scratch then nk blood tests and also  using intralipids.. starting treatment in feb so im so excited... big hugs and fingers crossed for us all..

merry christmas xxx


----------

